# Frederick's Progress~!



## Creativemind243 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello everyone! Thanks for taking the time to take a look at my new journal! Currently, I own one betta fish. His name is Frederick and I've had him for a little over six months now (as some of you all may know xD). He's the first fish I've ever owned, and I'm proud to say that he's mine  

To start this whole thing off, here's a picture of my beautiful boy:









Here's the tank he currently lives in. It's a 1.5 g but my aunt is supposed to be giving me a 10 g soon, so I'll be transferring him into that:
















It's actually a funny story of how I found him. My family and I were in Walmart, and getting some shopping done. Well, I was looking around the pets section (don't ask me why because I have no idea >.>), and as I was walking through the aisles, I found that Walmart had fish- and I was SO excited! I was looking at all of them, and I was upset that they were in such tiny bowls. Well, I went to my father (Yeah, I live with my parents xD) and I showed him all the fish. He asked me if I liked them, and if I wanted one. Obviously, I said yes! So he went to find my mother and left me to pick out the fish that I liked the most. 

Let me tell you- it took me a while to finally find the one that I liked. There were so many to choose from, and they were all so cute! How was I supposed to pick just one? 

Well, lo and behold, I find a smaller blue/black/turquoise/red fish staring up at me in his bowl. I picked up his bowl, and he started swimming around. So I was like, okay. He's the one. 

When my parents got back, they bought me a tank and his food and water conditioner. Here's what he looked like when I first brought him home:









And here he is when we put him in his tank (he's got a blue led light x3):









So, I believe that's it for my first entry! I'll try to put in new things at least every other day  Thanks for reading! :-D


----------



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

What a pretty fishy  Can't wait to read more about him. And I like your sign-in name!


----------



## Creativemind243 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Creativemind243 (Dec 13, 2014)

So, Frederick should be getting his 10 g tomorrow! My aunt told me that she was going to have to bring it tomorrow when she drops of Christmas gifts at my cousin's house.

Speaking of Christmas, I managed to salvage $95 (which might not seem like alot to some people, but growing up as a teen with no job or any source of income, it's a pretty decent amount). My father is supposed to be taking me out to Petsmart next week, so I figured I'd try to buy Frederick a heater and a thermometer for his new tank. 

And since I will be going to a pet shop, I might even find another betta that I like. I actually have another tank that was my father's old one (he used to keep fish many, many years ago) and all I'd have to get for it is a light bulb and a filter. It's 1.5 g, I'm pretty sure. I admit that I do will feel bad about keeping that betta in a 1.5 g when Frederick will be staying in his 10 g all alone. I know I could get a divider for the tank, but I'd constantly be worrying that one of them would somehow manage to get to the other side, and then there would be a big fight between the two of them.. I definitely don't want that. I've heard stories of people that that's happened to, and it seems pretty traumatizing. 

And then I have the tank that Frederick currently resides in (the 1.5 g). I honestly don't know what I will end up doing with it. I've that about maybe just keeping it for show, or perhaps getting just some shrimp to go in it? Are there any fish or anything that can live comfortably in a 1.5 g tank? 

I might post some pictures later of that other 1.5 g tank that I might get a betta for later


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome! I look forward to following Frederick's fun times as your pet.

If you decide to add live plants to your 10 gallon, I'd keep the 1.5 free as a backup hospital tank in case you ever need to medicate Frederick. Many medicines are not good for plants. You can also use it as a quarantine if you decide to add more to your 10g.

http://aqadvisor.com/ is a website that you can type in your tank size and filtration and what you are considering adding and it will give you advice.


----------



## Creativemind243 (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh cool! Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Creativemind243 (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow, today has been such an interesting day! So much has happened, I almost didn't get to update my journal xD 

Well, to start things off, I did get Frederick's 10 gallon tank yesterday, and (with the help of my father) I got it set up and Frederick moved in today c: 









He's happily enjoying all of his new-found space. I'm glad that he's happy 

Alright so, today I went out to walmart because I needed to get a few things for Frederick's new tank. Well, of course Walmart had new bettas stocked! Honestly, the last thing I expected to buy were more fish, but.. I ended up buying 2 more xD 

Allow me to introduce you to Julius Caesar:








And allow me to introduce you to Gladiator:








Here's their current setup: 








Thank goodness I had enough tanks for two more >.> Honestly, I didn't think I was going to have enough room without having to get rid of a bunch of my stuff xD but it's okay! Everything went well. Julius Caesar is living in Frederick's old tank, and Gladiator is living in the tank that my Grandfather gave me. And yes, before I put Julius into his new tank, I was sure to change the water and give the tank a good cleaning 

The only problem I seem to be having with Julius is that every time I have a light on (not specifically his tank light- just my bedroom light or any light) he ALWAYS flares up. Like, as soon as I turn the switch on- POOF! He flares. I'm just a little worried that he'll overly-stress himself out :/ I mean, Frederick flared up like that too when I first got him, but it wasn't every single time there was a light on. Is there anything I can do for Julius? 

Gladiator actually hasn't been flaring that much. He seems to be pretty shy right now- he stays in his little tube-thing I have for him. Occasionally he'll flare up, but not near as much as Julius. Oh, the reason I named him Gladiator is because it looks like he's got blood spots on him- I thought it suited him :3


----------

